

Nigerians angry at oil pollution double standards - bjplink
http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/africa/06/29/nigeria.oil/index.html?hpt=C2

======
bjplink
This is probably the best stat of the article:

"According to Amnesty International, people living in the Niger Delta have
experienced oil spills on par with the Exxon Valdez disaster every year for
the last half century."

